# When are you too fat to drive?



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 5, 2008)

I saw a post on the paysite board that made me curious enough to make this post. Are any of you ever scared that maybe your belly might keep you from turning your wheel quick enough to avoid an accident?
I see ladies who drive even though their bellies just about cover the wheel. I don't see how this is safe in anyway. If you have to turn your wheel quickly to avoid an accident your belly is going to prevent how fast that wheel moves. I also feel it's just not right to endanger others on the highway with this.......I'm curious as to how others feel about this.
I refuse to drive a car where my belly touches the wheel or I can't adjust the wheel so it doesn't touch. 
I feel like their should be a law about this.........it's totally unsafe.


----------



## ClickFa (Jun 5, 2008)

I see what you are saying, but I think other things are more important than turning the wheel quickly. The steering wheel presses several inches into my wife's belly, but I still think she's a better and safer driver than I am!

ClickFA

But maybe that's why there are no SSBBW Nascar drivers?


----------



## imfree (Jun 5, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I saw a post on the paysite board that made me curious enough to make this post. Are any of you ever scared that maybe your belly might keep you from turning your wheel quick enough to avoid an accident?
> I see ladies who drive even though their bellies just about cover the wheel. I don't see how this is safe in anyway. If you have to turn your wheel quickly to avoid an accident your belly is going to prevent how fast that wheel moves. I also feel it's just not right to endanger others on the highway with this.......I'm curious as to how others feel about this.
> I refuse to drive a car where my belly touches the wheel or I can't adjust the wheel so it doesn't touch.
> I feel like their should be a law about this.........it's totally unsafe.



I'm DWO(driving while obese), myself, and I know
exactly what you mean. My luxurious, plush belly
hits the wheel in my '83 Cadi pretty hard and the
long wheel base on that car makes me feel like I'm
piloting a large ship! I don't feel completely safe
when I drive that car. I wish it had seat 
modifications readily available.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 5, 2008)

ClickFa said:


> I see what you are saying, but I think other things are more important than turning the wheel quickly. The steering wheel presses several inches into my wife's belly, but I still think she's a better and safer driver than I am!
> 
> ClickFA
> 
> But maybe that's why there are no SSBBW Nascar drivers?


you've got to be kidding me.........so you think it's ok your wife is driving unsafe therefore not only putting her life in danger but others on the road as well. Nice to know there are drivers out there like you.........NOT!!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 5, 2008)

imfree said:


> I'm DWO(driving while obese), myself, and I know
> exactly what you mean. My luxurious, plush belly
> hits the wheel in my '83 Cadi pretty hard and the
> long wheel base on that car makes me feel like I'm
> ...


At least you regonize it's an unsafe stiuation, I find it rather disturbing most fat people don't even think about it or could care less.
You can have your seat adjusted so you have room just go to a mechanic. With an 83 Caddy they should be able to un-bolt the seat from the floor and put it back a few inches.


----------



## enomike (Jun 5, 2008)

I am also agree with you trying to drive with a huge stomach in the way is really dangerous to you and other drivers.

Would like to know post location.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 5, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> you've got to be kidding me.........so you think it's ok your wife is driving unsafe therefore not only putting her life in danger but others on the road as well. Nice to know there are drivers out there like you.........NOT!!



(nevermind read it wrong)


----------



## asdf1986 (Jun 5, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I saw a post on the paysite board that made me curious enough to make this post. Are any of you ever scared that maybe your belly might keep you from turning your wheel quick enough to avoid an accident?
> I see ladies who drive even though their bellies just about cover the wheel. I don't see how this is safe in anyway. If you have to turn your wheel quickly to avoid an accident your belly is going to prevent how fast that wheel moves. I also feel it's just not right to endanger others on the highway with this.......I'm curious as to how others feel about this.
> I refuse to drive a car where my belly touches the wheel or I can't adjust the wheel so it doesn't touch.
> I feel like their should be a law about this.........it's totally unsafe.



Great question, will you just stop driving when your belly is to big and your legs arent long enough to keep moving the seat back?


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 5, 2008)

asdf1986 said:


> Great question, will you just stop driving when your belly is to big and your legs arent long enough to keep moving the seat back?


Rather than driving unsafe yes I did. I have a car that sits in my driveway right now that I am too big to drive. I don't see anything being so important to risk my life and others for. They do have public transportation, cabs, friends, family. You can also have your car accomated to fit your size so you can drive safely. If I need to go somewhere I pay someone to take me. I don't see how anyone can feel safe behind a wheel they can barely turn because their belly is in the way. I feel it's wrong to also put the other people on the highway in jeporady and the people who ride with you.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 5, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Rather than driving unsafe yes I did. I have a car that sits in my driveway right now that I am too big to drive. I don't see anything being so important to risk my life and others for. They do have public transportation, cabs, friends, family. You can also have your car accomated to fit your size so you can drive safely. If I need to go somewhere I pay someone to take me. I don't see how anyone can feel safe behind a wheel they can barely turn because their belly is in the way. I feel it's wrong to also put the other people on the highway in jeporady and the people who ride with you.



I agree that driving that way is really unsafe, but is finding a bigger car out of the question? Maybe trading the one you have in for a bigger one could save you a lot of strain taking cabs, busses, etc.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 5, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I saw a post on the paysite board that made me curious enough to make this post. Are any of you ever scared that maybe your belly might keep you from turning your wheel quick enough to avoid an accident?
> I see ladies who drive even though their bellies just about cover the wheel. I don't see how this is safe in anyway. If you have to turn your wheel quickly to avoid an accident your belly is going to prevent how fast that wheel moves. I also feel it's just not right to endanger others on the highway with this.......I'm curious as to how others feel about this.
> I refuse to drive a car where my belly touches the wheel or I can't adjust the wheel so it doesn't touch.
> I feel like their should be a law about this.........it's totally unsafe.



I agree, Rhonda.
I think it's a potential safety hazard that should be addressed... but, come on.. A law that basically caters to fat people and promotes the message that it's "ok to be fat"!? Seriously...

 I keed, I keed of course.

But I do think it is a potential safety hazard that should be addressed. I think there are too many people (at least where I come from) that are out on the road that do not think of things such as that. Other things include: driving while smoking (yes I'm serious), driving while talking on a phone of any kind, driving with music too loud, driving while putting make up on, and many, many more things. I do actually listen to music too loud some times, but I always try and offset that by being _extra_ careful while driving - looking into my rear view mirror more often, watching the people next to me more often, and just being more alert.
I'm a naturally paranoid driver, so even the simplest, or even most unlikely things get my nerves going (though I consider myself an incredibly relaxed and safe driver). I always drive with the windows down. One of my greatest fears of driving is that while I am sitting at an intersection, some car going 45+ MPH through the intersection will hit a rock, that rock will be forced out from underneath the tire at a very brisk pace, and glide directly at my unalert, beautiful face... :doh:

So yes, I think if some ones tummy is too large and overlaps the wheel a good portion, it is very likely that they will not have the amount of time needed for a quick reaction to prevent an accident or lower the dangers of an accident. However, I don't think there's going to be a resolution to that any time soon (maybe years, years down the line when "everyone in America is severely/morbidly obese"). I think what might have to be done is that the seats will have to travel farther backwards from the steering wheel, the steering wheel will need more maneuverability (up, down, left and right), and the pedals will have to be modified so that shorter people can reach them that happen to have a very large tummy.

Otherwise, yes it looks very sexy. 

Yes, I did go off-topic a tad, but I did that to show that it might just relate back to my usual 'extreme' view and way of doing things. That being send, I commend you for your viewpoint, Rhonda. Good for you.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 6, 2008)

I "had" to quit driving because of my thunder thighs! I gained the last pounds there and the door doesnt want to shut so i CANT drive. However...my belly does/did hit the steering wheel but i was still able to safely drive. It was so over the top that when i leaned forward, my belly honked the horn...always at the wrong times, like when a cute guy was walking by...or a not-so-cute guy was walking by....lol so it was getting embarressing! Anyway, the seatbelt kinda held it in to the point of being able to drive fine....but when the thighs grew, there wasnt a cure for that yet. Thats why most of my pictures show me in the powerchair...its my main mode of transit for now. But i'll drive again, im walking pool laps to get to that point, until then i use powerchair, husband or public transit....and im quite happy with it for now! :kiss2: 

View attachment eyes.JPG


----------



## retep (Jun 6, 2008)

ClickFa said:


> I see what you are saying, but I think other things are more important than turning the wheel quickly. The steering wheel presses several inches into my wife's belly, but I still think she's a better and safer driver than I am!
> 
> ClickFA
> 
> But maybe that's why there are no SSBBW Nascar drivers?


LOL I think there are no ssbbw nascar drivers because the cars have no doors. LOL I am in a wheeelchair and had to be fed through the window when i rode in one. umm i think an ssbbw would get stuck lol
retep


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 6, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I find it rather disturbing most fat people don't even think about it or could care less.



Interesting statement - have you any kind of evidence to confirm that is the case? 

I think most big people are very much aware of all of the situations in which their weight might affect other peoples lives. Driving is just another situation which needs thought and possibly some adaptions but luckily all the people I know, both big and small, have more than enough common sense to be able to judge whether or not they are safe.

Personally I find it very useful that my enormous stomach holds the wheel steady. It helps as I need my hands to light cigarettes, fiddle with the radio, fix my makeup and flip the finger at anyone who doesnt understand why I only ever drive in straight lines.

Tracey


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 6, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Personally I find it very useful that my enormous stomach holds the wheel steady. It helps as I need my hands to light cigarettes, fiddle with the radio, fix my makeup and flip the finger at anyone who doesnt understand why I only ever drive in straight lines.


Useful AND aesthetically pleasing. :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 6, 2008)

I think everyone who drives can judge for themselves when the belly gets too much in the way of their driving. I usually have 2-3 inches of clearance between my belly and the steering wheel until i got pregnant. Now it lightly brushes against the wheel. I still know that i can do full motions that are necessary while driving. Most of the time in the car, my husband drives because he sucks as a passenger but on those days i have a doctors apt or my son has one, I HAVE to drive because we don't have a network of people to help us out. I just recline my chair a little more to accommodate my preggo belly, knowing that it will deflate soon enough.
Not everyone has the luxury or choice to not drive. Public transportation in these parts are atrocious and it costs me 20 bucks in cab fare just to get a ride (less than 5 miles) to the hospital.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 6, 2008)

Whenever we buy a new car I make sure to try it on for fit as well as for features. Gotta make sure the seat pleases my butt, and my belly clears the steering wheel. Legroom and headroom are also important at my height. A few months ago when we bought a new car we got a Honda CR-V fit for a SSBBW. 

My belly sometimes gets in my way in various situations in everyday life, but I've learned to handle it pretty well. My husband handles my belly too, but that's a whole 'nother story. :smitten:


Pauline said:


> It was so over the top that when i leaned forward, my belly honked the horn...


My boobs do that sometimes, so my husband sometimes says I have a nice pair of honkers.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 6, 2008)

If you can't turn the wheel in a fluid motion or shoulder check quickly or if your body is too big to work the pedals properly (not straining to reach etc) you either need to get your car modified of get out of your car.

Driving is dangerous enough. Not being able to drive properly is potentially harmful to others and yourself. No, your belly shouldn't steer. Or stop your wheel from moving period. Haha.


----------



## SummerG (Jun 6, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Interesting statement - have you any kind of evidence to confirm that is the case?
> 
> I think most big people are very much aware of all of the situations in which their weight might affect other peoples lives. Driving is just another situation which needs thought and possibly some adaptions but luckily all the people I know, both big and small, have more than enough common sense to be able to judge whether or not they are safe.



Quoted for truth. Very well said Tracey! 

I know plenty of people who drive with their bellies against the wheel (myself included), and it has never resulted in an accident. I'd think if it were a real issue of safety, the fat haters would have already lobbied against fat drivers. I'd also think, as a community, the issue would have already been brought up by members who have experienced accidents caused by their bellies as a matter of concern and safety. Especially since the "Fat girl, tiny car" scenario has been a popular one amongst the paysite sets. Also, the common threads about cars for bbw/ssbbw make it rather obvious that we *do* care not only about our comfort, but ability to safely drive a car.


----------



## loggamatt (Jun 6, 2008)

Interesting thread... I think it's probably something that big people should be aware of, but I suspect that they probably already are. But it's just one of a gazillion things that people should be aware of when they're driving, as others have said. Does listening to loud music make you a less responsive driver? How about using a sat nav? What about insomnia?

I think if you're of the frame of mind to ignore ways in which you/your car are unsafe on the road then there are a lot of things that could cause you trouble... but I would wager that the majority of people (including big people) aren't of that frame of mind and if they detected a way in which they were unsafe on the road would correct it.

I saw a TV show a while back that was trying to make the point that fat people are unsafe on the road... but so much of it was ridiculous. Like, one of the issues was stopping distance, that the heavier you are the longer it takes a car to stop. Great, you can't fault that... except that surely by the same token it is unsafe for a small person to carry 2 small passengers? That would increase weight too. As would carrying a lot of groceries in the back...

I think that there are so many potential safety issues involved in driving that it is possible to make the theoretical case that some issues stemming from a driver's size could affect safety... but in reality, if you're unsafe you probably already know about it and have figured out a way to fix it. I think you need to take something like this on a case by case and driver by driver basis.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 6, 2008)

If the belly obstructs vision, it's probably unsafe to drive.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 6, 2008)

I know a woman who weighs somewhere around 500 lbs. I installed a smaller stearing wheel for her, moved the seat in her van back, and bolted a 2x4x6 to the brake pedal. 

She believes that these adjustments make her diving safe.

Russell Williams


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 6, 2008)

Russell Williams said:


> I... moved the seat in her van back, and bolted a 2x4x6 to the brake pedal.



Hi Russell
I'm not sure of the situation in the US but here in the UK if those modifications were carried out by an unqualified person it would almost certainly invalidate the mandatory motor insurance, and even if qualified they would have to be listed on the policy. In the event of any kind of claim, regardless of fault, your friend would otherwise be liable to pay all the costs and considerable damages on top, as well as being subject to criminal proceedings.
I have no comment to make on whether or not your modifications are safe, just thought I would mention it in case anyone else in the UK was considering a DIY solution...
Tracey


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 6, 2008)

Russell Williams said:


> I know a woman who weighs somewhere around 500 lbs. I installed a smaller stearing wheel for her, moved the seat in her van back, and bolted a 2x4x6 to the brake pedal.
> 
> She believes that these adjustments make her diving safe.
> 
> Russell Williams



I believe they make it less dangerous.


BeaBea said:


> Hi Russell
> I'm not sure of the situation in the US but here in the UK if those modifications were carried out by an unqualified person it would almost certainly invalidate the mandatory motor insurance, and even if qualified they would have to be listed on the policy. In the event of any kind of claim, regardless of fault, your friend would otherwise be liable to pay all the costs and considerable damages on top, as well as being subject to criminal proceedings.
> I have no comment to make on whether or not your modifications are safe, just thought I would mention it in case anyone else in the UK was considering a DIY solution...
> Tracey



Pretty sure that's an illegal mod in the US too. It's up to the state of residence, though.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Interesting statement - have you any kind of evidence to confirm that is the case?
> 
> I think most big people are very much aware of all of the situations in which their weight might affect other peoples lives. Driving is just another situation which needs thought and possibly some adaptions but luckily all the people I know, both big and small, have more than enough common sense to be able to judge whether or not they are safe.
> 
> ...


Evidence.....the fact you would let your steering go and allow your belly to keep your car on the road so you can light a cigarette or whatever else is proof enough. 
your statement alone 
_Personally I find it very useful that my enormous stomach holds the wheel steady. It helps as I need my hands to light cigarettes, fiddle with the radio, fix my makeup and flip the finger at anyone who doesnt understand why I only ever drive in straight lines._
Shows exactly how much you think of the safety of yourself and the drivers on the road with you. 
That is obviously very little........


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I think everyone who drives can judge for themselves when the belly gets too much in the way of their driving. I usually have 2-3 inches of clearance between my belly and the steering wheel until i got pregnant. Now it lightly brushes against the wheel. I still know that i can do full motions that are necessary while driving. Most of the time in the car, my husband drives because he sucks as a passenger but on those days i have a doctors apt or my son has one, I HAVE to drive because we don't have a network of people to help us out. I just recline my chair a little more to accommodate my preggo belly, knowing that it will deflate soon enough.
> Not everyone has the luxury or choice to not drive. Public transportation in these parts are atrocious and it costs me 20 bucks in cab fare just to get a ride (less than 5 miles) to the hospital.


So your saying because the person can't afford another form of transportation it's totally ok to him/her and the other drivers on the road in an un-safe enviroment?
I think not......


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

SummerG said:


> Quoted for truth. Very well said Tracey!
> 
> I know plenty of people who drive with their bellies against the wheel (myself included), and it has never resulted in an accident. I'd think if it were a real issue of safety, the fat haters would have already lobbied against fat drivers. I'd also think, as a community, the issue would have already been brought up by members who have experienced accidents caused by their bellies as a matter of concern and safety. Especially since the "Fat girl, tiny car" scenario has been a popular one amongst the paysite sets. Also, the common threads about cars for bbw/ssbbw make it rather obvious that we *do* care not only about our comfort, but ability to safely drive a car.


This response just seems so pathetic to me....._I'd think if it were a real issue of safety, the fat haters would have already lobbied against fat drivers._
Sorry but letting your belly drive is NOT SAFE.........
I'm glad I don't wait for fat haters to determine whats safe for me and whats not.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

loggamatt said:


> Interesting thread... I think it's probably something that big people should be aware of, but I suspect that they probably already are. But it's just one of a gazillion things that people should be aware of when they're driving, as others have said. Does listening to loud music make you a less responsive driver? How about using a sat nav? What about insomnia?
> 
> I think if you're of the frame of mind to ignore ways in which you/your car are unsafe on the road then there are a lot of things that could cause you trouble... but I would wager that the majority of people (including big people) aren't of that frame of mind and if they detected a way in which they were unsafe on the road would correct it.
> 
> ...


Oh their aware but it would take them spending money to correct it or buy a big enough car and that obviously isn't something these fat people are willing to do to be safe.
I am talking about only people with large bellies, bellies that actually put pressure on and cover part of the steering wheel not all fat people.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 7, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Evidence.....the fact you would let your steering go and allow your belly to keep your car on the road so you can light a cigarette or whatever else is proof enough.
> your statement alone
> 
> Shows exactly how much you think of the safety of yourself and the drivers on the road with you.
> That is obviously very little........



Oh dear. That was actually an attempt at sarcasm that everyone else who responded to this thread got but obviously completely passed you by. I dont take my hands off the wheel to do any of those things while driving and dont actually even smoke. I would have hoped it was fairly obvious that I dont just drive in straight lines but I dont think I'll risk anything in the slightest light-hearted in this thread for fear of causing further confusion. 

Which brings me back to my original point - your post said:


BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I find it rather disturbing most fat people don't even think about it or could care less.



but you still haven't given any evidence to back up your statement. I find it outrageous that you can make such a HUGE generalisation about 'most fat people' and base it on nothing but your own prejudices. 

While I understand that my attempt at humour may not have helped here I think that your statement is so obviously ill-founded and so blatantly and offensively 'anti-fat' that it should be handled by the Moderators. 

Tracey


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Oh dear. That was actually an attempt at sarcasm that everyone else who responded to this thread got but obviously completely passed you by. I dont take my hands off the wheel to do any of those things while driving and dont actually even smoke. I would have hoped it was fairly obvious that I dont just drive in straight lines but I dont think I'll risk anything in the slightest light-hearted in this thread for fear of causing further confusion.
> 
> Which brings me back to my original point - your post said:
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that you didn't read all posts to this thread nor do you ever read the posts of the ladies showing off how huge their bellies are that press against the steering of the car they drive. 
ClickFA said himself...._The steering wheel presses several inches into my wife's belly, but I still think she's a better and safer driver than I am!_
that to me is a total disregard to safety. Oh and the fact that I see this happening whenever I go out in public. Gee I just made up all this for fun. It's a fact and I've seen it with my eyes maybe you just blind yourself by choice. Maybe you just want to disagree with me just because.......whatever the case it is the fact still remains alot of fat people do disregard their safety and the safety of others by driving with huge bellies that press aganist the steering wheel. I do find that very disturbing.........

*Prejudice - making a decision before becoming aware of the relevant facts of a case or event*
I think seeing with my own eyes is enough fact to me


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 7, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I'm guessing that you didn't read all posts to this thread nor do you ever read the posts of the ladies showing off how huge their bellies are that press against the steering of the car they drive.



Assuming you are talking about models showing off how huge their bellies are, it may be worth considering they might have moved the seat forward to enhance the effect of a too-small car.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 7, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I'm guessing that you didn't read all posts to this thread nor do you ever read the posts of the ladies showing off how huge their bellies are that press against the steering of the car they drive.
> ClickFA said himself...._The steering wheel presses several inches into my wife's belly, but I still think she's a better and safer driver than I am!_
> that to me is a total disregard to safety. Oh and the fact that I see this happening whenever I go out in public. Gee I just made up all this for fun. It's a fact and I've seen it with my eyes maybe you just blind yourself by choice. Maybe you just want to disagree with me just because.......whatever the case it is the fact still remains alot of fat people do disregard their safety and the safety of others by driving with huge bellies that press agaisnt the steering wheel. I do find that very disturbing.........
> 
> ...


Have you ever even been in a car accident yourself dream? I'm guessing not. When a person swerves in front of you doing 70 or 80 miles and hour while you are just cruising along minding your own business, turning your steering wheel fast enough has nothing to do with anything, unless of course you feel like flipping your damn car. It happens so fast that 99 percent of the time you can't do anything in the situation. Or better yet, if it's a weather related incident and you're skidding uncontrollably, news flash honey, unless you have a 40,000 dollar car with advanced traction control and an individual braking system to stop you from spinning out, turning the wheel as fast as possible DOES ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. The only factors truly governing safety that are in your control are :

A) the distance you place between the other driver and yourself at different speeds (if you have ten car lengths in front of you, and the next car slams on their brakes, you DON'T have to swerve, you should be able to slow your car down in a safe manner or have plenty of time to avoid a collision) 

B) your speed in general. 

C) the quality of the machinery you are operating (If your muffler is about to drop off, you probably shouldn't be driving around in that car for example)

D) your senses and mental faculties being in order aka vision, hearing, sobriety.

It seems to me like all you did was bring this topic up to bait people into scolding them for your own personal pleasure. The reality is, some people have to drive and they don't have the options that you do to have friends or family chauffer them around to work, to pick up the kids, to run errands. You can't expect that of everyone, and the world isn't the utopia of driving perfection you obviously wish it were so badly, because some people rely on it heavily. Who are you to tell them that their lives should just stop in their tracks based on your skewed personal opinion?. Driving has always been dangerous, look at the statistics, and before you jump all over me saying "well, do YOU know the statistics?" no I don't know the exact numbers, but I know it's more dangerous than flying and remember the last time reading something about it being in the tens of thousands of deaths each year across this nation. What about the elderly who don't have the response time or can't see in a straight line? What about irresponsible teenage drivers who are the majority of causation for deaths and injury on the road, or the drunks who disregard the law and go for joy rides after dropping back 15 shots at the local dive and taking out an entire family?

I'm also kind of confused at the fact that you are so concerned about everyone else's safety rather than your fellow dimmers who face these issues everyday. Did you mention the consequences of airbag deployment being that close to their body? It's a violent explosion with serious consequences when flesh is pressed directly up against the steering wheel. I would have thought that if anything, that would be a much stronger basis for your original argument than not being able to turn the wheel fast enough. Overall, if this had been a major issue in real life, like Summer said, it would have come to light to the public by now, and the fact that you've done nothing but use pointless sarcasm to amplify your view, does nothing but vilify yourself and make your responses come off as childish and repetative, instead of people taking you seriously and discussing this issue in a considerate and proactive way by communicating experiences and possible solutions other than telling everyone and their mother to get their asses off the damn road. Overall, you need to step off your higher than though pedestal and worry about yourself, I think most of the people here can handle themselves just fine by normal standards.

Anyway, I'm not going to have internet access for the next 36 hours so don't expect any kind of response to a response soon, actually, you probably shouldn't expect one at all because really, that's all I have to say on the matter. Have a lovely day.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Assuming you are talking about models showing off how huge their bellies are, it may be worth considering they might have moved the seat forward to enhance the effect of a too-small car.


Maybe but like I said I see it in public on a regular basis. I myself stopped driving because my belly does press against my steering and I know for a fact it inteferes with the steering regular movement. 
Anyone's whose belly presses against the steering to the degree mine does and more is preventing their steering wheels regular movement which is unsafe.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Have you ever even been in a car accident yourself dream? I'm guessing not. When a person swerves in front of you doing 70 or 80 miles and hour while you are just cruising along minding your own business, turning your steering wheel fast enough has nothing to do with anything, unless of course you feel like flipping your damn car. It happens so fast that 99 percent of the time you can't do anything in the situation. Or better yet, if it's a weather related incident and you're skidding uncontrollably, news flash honey, unless you have a 40,000 dollar car with advanced traction control and an individual braking system to stop you from spinning out, turning the wheel as fast as possible DOES ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. The only factors truly governing safety that are in your control are :
> 
> A) the distance you place between the other driver and yourself at different speeds (if you have ten car lengths in front of you, and the next car slams on their brakes, you DON'T have to swerve, you should be able to slow your car down in a safe manner or have plenty of time to avoid a collision)
> 
> ...



Yes I have...2 actually
Also the accidents you decided to mention are accidents where, like you said, can do nothing to prevent. Why you would even mention them well I don't know. Bait people to scold them? I posted my original post to start a discussion. I really find it rather disturbing the response I've been getting. If your gonna be fat ok but I don't feel others safety should be put in jeporady because you wanna drive unsafe. 
_and the fact that you've done nothing but use pointless sarcasm to amplify your view, does nothing but vilify yourself and make your responses come off as childish,_
I think you need to review your post before accusing me of being sarcastic & childish. You've done nothing but personally attack me throughout your whole post. 
Bottom line is it is an unsafe way to drive.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I agree that driving that way is really unsafe, but is finding a bigger car out of the question? Maybe trading the one you have in for a bigger one could save you a lot of strain taking cabs, busses, etc.


Definately!!
thats what I'll be doing soon myself.....I'm just too scared to drive that way you know. I've heard the VW Beetle is actually rather roomy and of course with gas prices the way they are a better buy opposed to a big luxury car or suv.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

Pauline said:


> I "had" to quit driving because of my thunder thighs! I gained the last pounds there and the door doesnt want to shut so i CANT drive. However...my belly does/did hit the steering wheel but i was still able to safely drive. It was so over the top that when i leaned forward, my belly honked the horn...always at the wrong times, like when a cute guy was walking by...or a not-so-cute guy was walking by....lol so it was getting embarressing! Anyway, the seatbelt kinda held it in to the point of being able to drive fine....but when the thighs grew, there wasnt a cure for that yet. Thats why most of my pictures show me in the powerchair...its my main mode of transit for now. But i'll drive again, im walking pool laps to get to that point, until then i use powerchair, husband or public transit....and im quite happy with it for now! :kiss2:


When you were driving did you never feel scared? The reason I stopped driving was because I found it hard to turn my steering to make turns because my belly was putting so much pressure on the wheel. I just kept picturing me needing to move the wheel faster or quicker and not being able to........


----------



## Rowan (Jun 7, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Have you ever even been in a car accident yourself dream? I'm guessing not. When a person swerves in front of you doing 70 or 80 miles and hour while you are just cruising along minding your own business, turning your steering wheel fast enough has nothing to do with anything, unless of course you feel like flipping your damn car. It happens so fast that 99 percent of the time you can't do anything in the situation. Or better yet, if it's a weather related incident and you're skidding uncontrollably, news flash honey, unless you have a 40,000 dollar car with advanced traction control and an individual braking system to stop you from spinning out, turning the wheel as fast as possible DOES ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. The only factors truly governing safety that are in your control are :
> 
> A) the distance you place between the other driver and yourself at different speeds (if you have ten car lengths in front of you, and the next car slams on their brakes, you DON'T have to swerve, you should be able to slow your car down in a safe manner or have plenty of time to avoid a collision)
> 
> ...



Excellent points and well said...Rep for you


----------



## Rowan (Jun 7, 2008)

Since this has turned into such a big debate, I guess there are only three options here.... 

1. get a bigger car
2. quit driving
3. lose some weight

simple as that.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2008)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Assuming you are talking about models showing off how huge their bellies are, it may be worth considering they might have moved the seat forward to enhance the effect of a too-small car.



For the win! (hope no members read those pesky little tricks o' the trade!)


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 7, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> whatever the case it is the fact still remains alot of fat people do disregard their safety and the safety of others by driving with huge bellies that press aganist the steering wheel. I do find that very disturbing.........



The insurance industry is based on actuarial analysis. If it was statistically proven that fat people were at more risk of having accidents we would be charged more for insurance. Thats FACT. Given that the Insurance industry is always looking for ways to leverage more premium from people you can bet your ass that if there was any basis to your prejudice they would have beat you to and we'd all be paying extra.

Your personal observations and opinions are obviously proof enough for you to decide to judge and criticise the rest of the fat population but I stand by my original point. I believe that the majority of large people are very aware of the risks and inconvenience that their weight causes them and those around them and are more than capable of using common sense to make their own decisions. Your common sense made you decide to stop driving - well done you. My common sense says that I am a good, safe and considerate driver - so I'm going to carry on. 

Now, if I choose from time to time to jack the seat forward and take a picture to turn an adoring FA on I'm sure he's got enough brains to realise that its just a fantasy. Have you? You'll be trying to make out next that we BBWs dont all spend our days in lingerie having pillow fights with each other - and thats just crazy talk 

Tracey


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 7, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I've heard the VW Beetle is actually rather roomy



My friend's got one...."roomy" is definitely not a word I would use to describe it. Unless you're upgrading from a mini (an old one, not a new mini cooper, which actually _are_ pretty roomy, albeit low....but not lower than a beetle).


----------



## Tina (Jun 7, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> you've got to be kidding me.........so you think it's ok your wife is driving unsafe therefore not only putting her life in danger but others on the road as well. Nice to know there are drivers out there like you.........NOT!!


Wow. You're a little worked up, aren't you. Frankly, I'm more worried by tiny little slips of women who can barely see over the steering wheel of SUVs and yet are talking on the cell phone. And old men in hats. Seriously. A friend and I did an informal study and they seem to be the most dangerous drivers on the road.

Edited to Add: Rhonda, if you don't want to drive your car because you feel you're unsafe, I'm all for it. But you starting this thread just so you can chastise others who still drive seems pretty aggressive to me, and kind of crappy. I think most people are able to gauge how safe they are driving, unless they're high, for instance.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

Tina said:


> Wow. You're a little worked up, aren't you. Frankly, I'm more worried by tiny little slips of women who can barely see over the steering wheel of SUVs and yet are talking on the cell phone. And old men in hats. Seriously. A friend and I did an informal study and they seem to be the most dangerous drivers on the road.
> 
> Edited to Add: Rhonda, if you don't want to drive your car because you feel you're unsafe, I'm all for it. But you starting this thread just so you can chastise others who still drive seems pretty aggressive to me, and kind of crappy. I think most people are able to gauge how safe they are driving, unless they're high, for instance.


Worked up actually no I'm not of course you'd like everyone to believe that so you can make out like I'm some bad guy here. 
I did find it rather disturbing that someone would drive that way but hey that's them. Yes I did voice how I felt about which I have the right to do....whether you agree with it I don't care. I started this thread to start a discussion....you saying I started it to chastise others is what is crappy. The thread is titled "when are you too fat to drive?" I was trying to get peoples idea of what size they think they would be too fat to drive. 
In fact I don't see where I chastised anyone. I merely voiced my opinions and ideas so it really just seems to me your trying to make a mound out of a molehill.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 7, 2008)

Question:


BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> when are you too fat to drive?



Answer:
Never. You can however be in the wrong car. 

Tracey


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> Answer:
> ...


Definately agree with that.......I think maybe if fat people got together and started talking to these car manufactuers or just making it known we need more room maybe we could get cars roomy enough for us. I get so frustrated cars are made to accomadate average sized people and it's like no one regonizes us as buyers. 
I go to a dealership and over half the vehicles there I can't fit in to safely drive. The ones I can fit in with gas prices like they are ......I can't afford.


----------



## Tina (Jun 7, 2008)

You know what, you just think what you like.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree to an extent, Dream. Depending on the ups and downs of my weight my belly can touch the steering wheel at times, especially when I lean in to see around corners and such. I don't really feel comfortable about this but if I push my seat back any further I won't be able to reach the pedals. So, other than crash (heh) dieting and/or WLS what do you suggest I do? I can't NOT drive. I have to work and there is no public transportation around here. I don't think my tummy is hindering the wheel at this point and I have no intention of gaining any more weight (but I had no intention of gaining the weight I have gain either lol). You have a valid point, Dream but do you have any suggestions? I'd be interested in hearing them. 

This is not meant to be confrontational. It's a sincere question. Thanks.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a serious issue with the wheel cutting into my belly when I drove my mom's Taurus. So when I bought a car, I looked ALL over for one that would fit me AND had adjustable pedals (i'm short). I got lucky - I found one in my price range. But that's REALLY hard to do - I just got lucky.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I agree to an extent, Dream. Depending on the ups and downs of my weight my belly can touch the steering wheel at times, especially when I lean in to see around corners and such. I don't really feel comfortable about this but if I push my seat back any further I won't be able to reach the pedals. So, other than crash (heh) dieting and/or WLS what do you suggest I do? I can't NOT drive. I have to work and there is no public transportation around here. I don't think my tummy is hindering the wheel at this point and I have no intention of gaining any more weight (but I had no intention of gaining the weight I have gain either lol). You have a valid point, Dream but do you have any suggestions? I'd be interested in hearing them.
> 
> This is not meant to be confrontational. It's a sincere question. Thanks.


The only suggestion I have would be a smaller steering wheel. With me if my wheel was just 3 inches higher I'd be ok so maybe a smaller steering wheel would leave the room we need. I had a mechanic mention a smaller wheel but I never really thought it alot till now. I know alot of people have your same dilema with the fact you can't not drive you have to work. That's why I think us fat people should be heard. All these car manufactuers act like they do all this research.....ok who are they designing their cars for? It can't be an average person and average person in America is overweight at least thats what the government says right. So all these fat people must be on vacation somewhere when they design cars.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I had a serious issue with the wheel cutting into my belly when I drove my mom's Taurus. So when I bought a car, I looked ALL over for one that would fit me AND had adjustable pedals (i'm short). I got lucky - I found one in my price range. But that's REALLY hard to do - I just got lucky.



Do tell what you bought pleaseeeee, I'll be car shopping soon myself. My belly is huge and I'm short so I'm really interested in what you decided on.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 7, 2008)

Tina said:


> Frankly, I'm more worried by...old men in hats. Seriously.


 Hold on there, little lady. Actually I have enjoyed occasionally the pleasure of being driven around by a supersized woman, and it's fun because they have to hold their arms fully extended... thus giving full vent to the elbow dimple and nice wobble in the upper-arm bat-wing.:wubu: Thanks for bringing this up Rhonda and best wishes for forward thrust and the future.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> My friend's got one...."roomy" is definitely not a word I would use to describe it. Unless you're upgrading from a mini (an old one, not a new mini cooper, which actually _are_ pretty roomy, albeit low....but not lower than a beetle).



I'm 420lbs and 5'6", hips/ass/belly and I drive a Beetle daily, my belly doesn't touch the wheel, my hips don't touch anything, and the seatbelt fits with room to spare. I think roomy is actually an apt description. If they're different in the UK.. perhaps, but I don't believe that is the case. 

Red (Lorna) was in my Bug with me, and there's plenty of room. If you put me and another 400-500lbs girl in there, it's tight for shifting and arm room, but that's certainly not a normal daily driving experience.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 7, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm 420lbs and 5'6", hips/ass/belly and I drive a Beetle daily, my belly doesn't touch the wheel, my hips don't touch anything, and the seatbelt fits with room to spare. I think roomy is actually an apt description. If they're different in the UK.. perhaps, but I don't believe that is the case.
> 
> Red (Lorna) was in my Bug with me, and there's plenty of room. If you put me and another 400-500lbs girl in there, it's tight for shifting and arm room, but that's certainly not a normal daily driving experience.




I know for a fact you can fit four BBWs and an Australian FA in a Bug.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm 420lbs and 5'6", hips/ass/belly and I drive a Beetle daily, my belly doesn't touch the wheel, my hips don't touch anything, and the seatbelt fits with room to spare. I think roomy is actually an apt description. If they're different in the UK.. perhaps, but I don't believe that is the case.
> 
> Red (Lorna) was in my Bug with me, and there's plenty of room. If you put me and another 400-500lbs girl in there, it's tight for shifting and arm room, but that's certainly not a normal daily driving experience.


I've heard this before how roomy the new beetles are and I know their decent on gas. I do have question though............how low to the ground are they?


----------



## Ash (Jun 7, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm 420lbs and 5'6", hips/ass/belly and I drive a Beetle daily, my belly doesn't touch the wheel, my hips don't touch anything, and the seatbelt fits with room to spare. I think roomy is actually an apt description. If they're different in the UK.. perhaps, but I don't believe that is the case.
> 
> Red (Lorna) was in my Bug with me, and there's plenty of room. If you put me and another 400-500lbs girl in there, it's tight for shifting and arm room, but that's certainly not a normal daily driving experience.



I'm about the same size as AM, and I rode with her in her Beetle (short parking lot ride that it was), and it was perfectly comfortable.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I've heard this before how roomy the new beetles are and I know their decent on gas. I do have question though............how low to the ground are they?



The bottom of the car is rather low, but the seat isn't.... it's no lower than your average sedan/car variety.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I'm about the same size as AM, and I rode with her in her Beetle (short parking lot ride that it was), and it was perfectly comfortable.



Ah yes, I forgot there was another victim! mmwwaahhahahaha


----------



## Tina (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry, Neddy, it's true. At least, that's what we saw, and what I've seen. More often than not, when a car pulls right out in front of me quickly, no warning, it's an old man in a hat. Dunno why. Weird. 

I don't consider you old, though, Ned.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 7, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> That's why I think us fat people should be heard. All these car manufactuers act like they do all this research.....ok who are they designing their cars for? It can't be an average person and average person in America is overweight at least thats what the government says right. So all these fat people must be on vacation somewhere when they design cars.



I did a TV programme for the BBC which looked at the issue of big people and how our choice of cars is limited. All of the manufacturers we spoke to confirmed that they study the statistics of the people they hope to sell to very carefully indeed. No multi billion dollar manufacturer would be so dumb as to turn out the same size cars continually into a competitive market which is sold on constant updates and refinements. Luckily we live in free market economies though so we are allowed to vote with our cash and choose from the huge selections that are already available. The simple fact of economics however mean that they are NEVER going to be able to make a car which fits absolutely all of the people all of the time.

That said, even if they do manage to make a 2 wheel drive 4X4, convertible, saloon, coupe, estate, sports car SUV which is economical on petrol, diesel, hydrogen and water and is a two seater which can also hold an entire family and their luggage on moving day and accommodate all drivers from 4ft 3in to 9ft 7in and 85lbs to 1275lbs you can bet your ass it wont be in a colour that I like.

(Oh, and that was an attempt at humour again. Sorry, just cant seem to help myself  )

Tracey


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 7, 2008)

Rhonda buy a bug abd then you and I can ride around town and take pics of people staring lol.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I did a TV programme for the BBC which looked at the issue of big people and how our choice of cars is limited. All of the manufacturers we spoke to confirmed that they study the statistics of the people they hope to sell to very carefully indeed. No multi billion dollar manufacturer would be so dumb as to turn out the same size cars continually into a competitive market which is sold on constant updates and refinements. Luckily we live in free market economies though so we are allowed to vote with our cash and choose from the huge selections that are already available. The simple fact of economics however mean that they are NEVER going to be able to make a car which fits absolutely all of the people all of the time.
> 
> That said, even if they do manage to make a 2 wheel drive 4X4, convertible, saloon, coupe, estate, sports car SUV which is economical on petrol, diesel, hydrogen and water and is a two seater which can also hold an entire family and their luggage on moving day and accommodate all drivers from 4ft 3in to 9ft 7in and 85lbs to 1275lbs you can bet your ass it wont be in a colour that I like.
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!! great attempt!


----------



## loggamatt (Jun 7, 2008)

I think the point is that, whatever your personal views on whether someone's belly resting against a steering wheel makes a lot of difference to driving, there are SO many things that could potentially affect someone's safety behind the wheel. If you're going to start crusades against bellies why not equally start a crusade against sat navs, or tinted rear windows, or driving in sunny weather without sunglasses? It opens a huge can of worms for potential driving safety issues as there are potentially so many of them. 

Which is why there needs to be statistical evidence to backup these opinions... otherwise that's all they are, opinions. Luckily, as Tracey has pointed out, the insurance industry does a huge amount of research into driving safety issues, as do car manufacturers... so I would imagine that if there was conclusive statistical evidence that fat people are unsafe drivers we would have heard about it.

Right now, this is all just conjecture and I think it's a little extreme to brand people dangerous and uncaring of the safety of others based solely on conjecture. Just my opinion though...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought an '04 Chevy Malibu, V6 engine, LT Trim. Got a great deal on it. You have to check first - the adjustable pedals aren't standard, so you have to make sure the one you buy has them! Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I bought an '04 Chevy Malibu, V6 engine, LT Trim. Got a great deal on it. You have to check first - the adjustable pedals aren't standard, so you have to make sure the one you buy has them! Makes all the difference in the world.


wow I have to admit your choice surprises me.....I've never found Chevy's to be roomy. Definately going to have to check one out thank you


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 8, 2008)

I live in Charlotte County Florida. Apparently we have the "oldest" population in the country. Suffice it to say, when I am on the road, I am not so much concerned with the size of the driver as I am their age. Poor eyesight, slow reaction time from weary bodies and other age related problems cause more problems down here than any belly of mine ever could.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 8, 2008)

loggamatt said:


> why not equally start a crusade against sat navs



What are sat navs?


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 8, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I live in Charlotte County Florida. Apparently we have the "oldest" population in the country. Suffice it to say, when I am on the road, I am not so much concerned with the size of the driver as I am their age. Poor eyesight, slow reaction time from weary bodies and other age related problems cause more problems down here than any belly of mine ever could.


lol oh my goodness, I can just picture grandma pulling out in front of you
going 10 miles an hour...........sad thing I bet she thinks shes moving fast! lol I knew an old man who didn't even have a license and said if the cops didn't like he was 87 yrs old and they could shove it lol You just gotta love old people


----------



## loggamatt (Jun 8, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> What are sat navs?



Oh, sorry... is that a British thing that you guys don't say? I always try to scan for words that aren't American when talking to an American audience but there are so many differences in our languages that it always trips me up sooner or later... 

Anyway, sat nav is short for satellite navigation system. I'm wondering if perhaps they're called GPS systems in America? Anyway, you know, the little screens in your car that tell you where to go... I have a lovely little Garmin one that never shouts at me no matter how many wrong turns I make


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 8, 2008)

loggamatt said:


> Oh, sorry... is that a British thing that you guys don't say? I always try to scan for words that aren't American when talking to an American audience but there are so many differences in our languages that it always trips me up sooner or later...
> 
> Anyway, sat nav is short for satellite navigation system. I'm wondering if perhaps they're called GPS systems in America? Anyway, you know, the little screens in your car that tell you where to go... I have a lovely little Garmin one that never shouts at me no matter how many wrong turns I make


 

First rule of driving: Know where you're going.

GPS systems should only be available for UPS/Fed Ex blah blah drivers or Taxi drivers. Maybe before people leave the house they should know where they're going and plan a route. Nothing scarier than someone watching a little tv in their car to give them directions and not pay attention to the road.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 8, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> First rule of driving: Know where you're going.
> 
> GPS systems should only be available for UPS/Fed Ex blah blah drivers or Taxi drivers. Maybe before people leave the house they should know where they're going and plan a route. Nothing scarier than someone watching a little tv in their car to give them directions and not pay attention to the road.



I'd have to completely disagree with this. That may be an option in the US, where roads layouts are much simpler, and the grid system helps. Here in Europe, with a much more complicated road system, there is NO chance of being able to memorise a journey. It's much safer using a GPS than the alternative, trying to read a map whilst driving. Plus, most GPS systems will read the directions out, just like having a passenger read a map.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 8, 2008)

Oddly, in the morning my belly dosent touch the steering wheel - but by the time i leave work it does. I have to say My belly has never gotten in the way of my steering or controling a car. 
Since this Thread started ive even been more aware of it and frankly my two strong arms trump the soft moveable tummy. I cant say that at this point in my life Id be willing to give up driving. I love the freeedom driving gives me. I guess when the belly is too much in the way - that will be the time i lose a bit of weight or buy a differnt car.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyone who knows me well also knows that i'm a traveling fiend..i've put more miles on my car than most salesmen. My belly touches the wheel, but almost every piece of clothing i wear is stretchy and the steering wheel slides easily around it. It in no way impairs my own personal driving. Of course, i upgraded to a Buick Lesabre a number of years ago too, because i had become too small for my previous car. 

In drivers ed we learned to drive with our hands on the top of the wheel and steer from there...if the clothing you wear allows for sliding..well there's no impairment ...or at least there hasn't been any for me. The only time i had a problem was about a week ago oddly enough. I had to unexpectedly drive a friend to the Emergency Room in the middle of the night. She has a dodge ram. I felt fortunate to have climbed up into the thing by myself..adjusting the seat was a whole other problem, plus she had one of those rubber grips on the steering wheel, which did not allow for the sliding belly factor. While she was in the ER, i was able to adjust it a little bit better but still didn't feel comfortable driving..i just made the best i could of the situation and said if there was a next time we were taking my car. 

I think to say that fat people aren't concerned about this is too much though Rhonda. Which, we have discussed this before privately. Lord knows i've been trying to plan ahead for my own car and have been asking questions. My belly has increasingly gotten bigger over the last year or so and it has been more of a concern. I've been trying to think of what to do if it *does* come to a point to where i don't feel like i can drive safely, especially since driving is so very important to me. I've seen and heard a lot of really good suggestions in the time i've been questioning folks about it....

1) get blocks for the pedals which allow you to move the seat back further
2) smaller steering wheel
3) as you mentioned, having the seat moved back by a professional. Dumbassbunny also mentioned this. She said that her hubby took a seat out of her car and installed a bench seat. (which could also be helped along with blocks for the pedals if you're short) 
4) buying a vehicle with adjustable pedals
5) buying a different vehicle altogether

I really don't think people are unconcerned about this..i think that, as someone else mentioned, it's a matter of being a case by case situation. Some bellies are hard and some more pliable..some bellies are bigger on top, some have a crease...all different types of bellies. It's really an individual thing more than anything...and i think ALL people are concerned about their own safety, even if they may not be concerned about others.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 8, 2008)

For me the issue isn't "just" the belly pressing into the wheel and its potential for limiting movement, which could be a problem depending on how much belly there was. But, what about the airbag? I wonder what being so close to the airbag (which in my car at least is IN the steering wheel) could do if it deployed. Now I know we have more cushion because of our fluff but still... that seems dangerous. I sit as far back as I can, because I'm so damn short and I know I'm at risk with an air bag of having my neck broken. 

As Tracey said, it's about having the right size car. I wouldn't have an SUV because I'm too small, just as Burtimus wouldn't drive a Mini because he's too big. If your car is too _small _for you to drive safely, then it makes sense to find something better. Problem is, with the economy here in the US the way it is, many people don't have options. And going with a bigger car isn't aways an option because of the rape-tastic prices we're paying for gas.




BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Worked up actually no I'm not of course you'd like everyone to believe that so you can make out like I'm some bad guy here.
> I did find it rather disturbing that someone would drive that way but hey that's them. Yes I did voice how I felt about which I have the right to do....whether you agree with it I don't care. I started this thread to start a discussion....you saying I started it to chastise others is what is crappy. The thread is titled "when are you too fat to drive?" I was trying to get peoples idea of what size they think they would be too fat to drive.
> In fact I don't see where I chastised anyone. I merely voiced my opinions and ideas so it really just seems to me your trying to make a mound out of a molehill.



But, but... I thought you were trying to garner responses. Sometimes they'll be different than what you want, and people will disagree. You seem really upset about that. I appreciate your passion about automotive safety (we need more of that) but it seemed to me like you were pushing it over the edge a little bit and chastising people for making different choices.



AnnMarie said:


> I'm 420lbs and 5'6", hips/ass/belly and I drive a Beetle daily, my belly doesn't touch the wheel, my hips don't touch anything, and the seatbelt fits with room to spare. I think roomy is actually an apt description. If they're different in the UK.. perhaps, but I don't believe that is the case.
> 
> Red (Lorna) was in my Bug with me, and there's plenty of room. If you put me and another 400-500lbs girl in there, it's tight for shifting and arm room, but that's certainly not a normal daily driving experience.



I have a new Beetle and have had good experiences with it as well. I was, at my heaviest, 5'2"ish and 320. I had plenty of room in my Beetle. There isn't a lot of room in the back seat, though, unfortunately, especially height-wise, although Burtimus (all 6'2" of him) has sat back there.



BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I've heard this before how roomy the new beetles are and I know their decent on gas. I do have question though............how low to the ground are they?



They get decent gas mileage, but Jettas are better because they're more aerodynamic. OTOH I'm not sure how size friendly Jettas are -- since I wanted a Bug, and only a Bug, I didn't look at them too seriously. But I have a friend who FINALLY turned in her Chevy Suburban for a Jetta (she does my little green heart proud) and while she had wanted a Beetle, she was much more impressed with the Jetta's gas mileage.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 8, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm 420lbs and 5'6", hips/ass/belly and I drive a Beetle daily, my belly doesn't touch the wheel, my hips don't touch anything, and the seatbelt fits with room to spare. I think roomy is actually an apt description. If they're different in the UK.. perhaps, but I don't believe that is the case.
> 
> Red (Lorna) was in my Bug with me, and there's plenty of room. If you put me and another 400-500lbs girl in there, it's tight for shifting and arm room, but that's certainly not a normal daily driving experience.




Fair enough....I didn't think about the OP's height...width wise they are ok. I'm about 330lbs but 5'9" with 32 inch (length) legs....perhaps this is where my problem lies!


----------



## p2videoguy (Apr 24, 2014)

I know this is a old thread. but my 2 c
I did not think of this until reciently. But I guess my wife and I are too fat to drive. Physically we both can. My wife does have rather difficult time getting behind the wheel, I do like watching. I can manage, my belly does hit the wheel.
The issues is the limit of the car, my wife is close to 550. I am up to 480. I was told the cars limit is 900. We barely fit ..


----------



## bigmac (Apr 24, 2014)

p2videoguy said:


> I know this is a old thread. but my 2 c
> I did not think of this until reciently. But I guess my wife and I are too fat to drive. Physically we both can. My wife does have rather difficult time getting behind the wheel, I do like watching. I can manage, my belly does hit the wheel.
> The issues is the limit of the car, my wife is close to 550. I am up to 480. I was told the cars limit is 900. We barely fit ..




The stated payload of your car is not a problem. There's a huge safety margin factored in. What is a problem is a person's ability to safely operate a car. If a small child (or even a neighbors pet) runs out in front of your car and you can't quickly slam on the brakes because your smushed around the steering wheel or your legs are just too heavy to move quickly how are you going to feel.


People with physical limitations (of any type) have to be honest with themselves. If you're not physically able to drive safely hang up the keys.


----------

